# NUBWORKS ABA LRI Intermanicooler AWIC build.



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Take a good look at the LRI, I am having fabricated. Long runners similar to the USRT unit I could not afford. This should really wake up my Built ABA w/ 270 cam, and sealed airbox with cold air feed and velocity inlet in the lower grille.

original thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...(Long-Runner-Intake)!&p=74435917#post74435917


































































































I cannot wait till this is finished.

Also going on this motor, is a polished G60 Valve cover, t3/t4 .50 cold side. .63 hot side. and LRI dual plenum manifold w/ integrated AWIC with icebox and Bosch cobra Pump.

Will be using C2's 42lb. fueling kit.


































I cannot take credit for the fabrication.



jettred3 said:


> Updates, I am going with a larger plenum, IAC provision, and 1.8t IAT sensor.
> 
> Should have the manifold installed by December.





nubVR said:


> Alright dude.... check it out... With the new bit, I had to stack the welds, and make some meat around the runners.... 5 passes around each pipe! In order to do that, you gotta weld, then let cool, weld then let cool, or i would warp it all to hell, took me about 2 hours! But you can see the stacking in the pictures, and the last pic with the new bit... gonna try and port tomorrow night


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Updates



nubVR said:


> Alright... did about 3 passes on each.... broke the bit on the last one.... ****in arm is bleeding.... you owe me!!!! lol Anyway i figured that was a sign to stop.... i ordered 2 bits when i ordered so were ok still.... i still have another 1/2" to lower the bit, so they should really grow in size when i lower it! ill try and do some more in the morning! Have a good thanksgiving man


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> jettred3 said:
> 
> 
> > nubVR said:
> ...


:laugh::snowcool:



nubVR said:


> jettred3 said:
> 
> 
> > nubVR said:
> ...


Updates


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The pics below are from someone elses build but we will design something similar, mostly Justin not me...*



bulldogger72 said:


> AWIC intake manifold for ABA motor
> *MUST use the ABF alternator setup*
> core is from Bell, rated for 400+whp
> *$800 shipped*


*Thinking of doing something similar*

*Any thoughts*


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy hell the build/weld qaulity is top notch, you sir are an amazing welder/fabricator:thumbup::beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> Holy hell the build/weld qaulity is top notch, you sir are an amazing welder/fabricator:thumbup::beer:


The welder/ fabricator is Justin McDonald / aka nubvr.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=204&osCsid=0560dd46f99eb76dce4b9502fb8b9a55
> 
> i think you want this one..... then i can either cut both sides off, or we can even use the one side if you wanted.... i think i would rather cut both off and make everything, but thats up to you.... let me throw a tape up with the manifold so you can see how long it is.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

I was over at nubs not too long ago and saw the manifold looks great


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

snobum said:


> I was over at nubs not too long ago and saw the manifold looks great


Thanks man. 

You made my day.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/inteng?v=app_204169126292521&app_data=cid_12851

please vote for me, i'm experiencing rod knock.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> nubVR said:
> 
> 
> > I think i just got the AWIC... not gonna open till tomorrow..... got a few other projects laying on the table i gotta finish up.... ill send you some thoughts and stuff tomorrow
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> nubVR said:
> 
> 
> > cool, ill let you know when it gets here..... Im not touching that core untill we make a firm decision
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*SOME INSPIRATION THE ONE BELOW IS WILD*










[B]Just another couple design cues:[/B]


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Made some real progress last night on the boost plumbing, still need my intake manifold for final mockup.*


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks awesome so far:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> Looks awesome so far:thumbup::thumbup:


No critiques?

Eventually I want all the boost plumbing to be vbanded and without the silcone couplers and tbolt clamps.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Im gonna criteaque it a little... but it will help you out Gotta wait for further devolopment though!


----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)

My only concern would be clearance off the frame rails?? Looks like its about of the exact level.


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

reason for the mani flipped that direction?wg getting dumped throught the hood? that would be cool to see! intake should be pretty damn cool!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

cool white98 said:


> reason for the mani flipped that direction?wg getting dumped throught the hood? that would be cool to see! intake should be pretty damn cool!!


I thought about dumping the wastegate out the hood, I will swap the manifold over the right way.

I just need another silcione conncector, the instake plumbing does not fit quite right without the manifold flipped.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just a rough sketch, but thats the idea I'm hoping for.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

jettred3 said:


> Just a rough sketch, but thats the idea I'm hoping for.


Your pretty damn good at drawing too, but that looks like a smart setup...should fit without any clearance issues with the hood as long as its on a tight angle like you sketched


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats the thing, I did not take angle measurements, and the scale is slightly off.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like a good application for laminova cores.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Looks like a good application for laminova cores.
> 
> Sent from my toaster


Too costly, unless you have a hook up somewhere.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> So.... got some pics. IC is big, just like i thought it was gonna be. When i recomended the IC we picked, it was based on the first pics you showed me, from bulldogger.... with the core in front of the runners. So keep that in mind when we figure out what were doing!
> 
> First pic, just for size compare and layout, there is about 1/2" i can go down
> 
> ...


I'm hoping we can chop the core down a bit, or I may just get him another core to work with.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

* A B C Price Part#*
3.00	2.00	6.00	$89.00	AW300020060
3.00	2.50	6.00	$99.00	AW300025060
3.00	2.90	6.00	$108.00	AW300029060
3.00	3.30	6.00	$116.00	AW300033060
3.00	3.70	6.00	$124.00	AW300037060
3.00	4.10	6.00	$132.00	AW300041060
3.00	4.50	6.00	$140.00	AW300045060


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Which core do you think would be best for this application?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by jettred3
Originally Posted by nubVR
Originally Posted by jettred3
Originally Posted by nubVR
Originally Posted by jettred3
Can you take 3/4 inches off the top and bottom of the core to make it thinner?

I may just source you a thinner core, and sell that one off, if its too much extra work.
I saw one on silicone intakes that was 3.5" not 4.5. Hp rating is down though...... No cant make thinner, I can't modify core at all! I might be able to sell this one I have another guy that was interested ill send him a message if u want
Try and sell it off if you can.

How about sourcing a bell AWIC core and building off of that.






A B C Price Part#
3.00	2.00	6.00	$89.00	AW300020060
3.00	2.50	6.00	$99.00	AW300025060
3.00	2.90	6.00	$108.00	AW300029060
3.00	3.30	6.00	$116.00	AW300033060
3.00	3.70	6.00	$124.00	AW300037060
3.00	4.10	6.00	$132.00	AW300041060
3.00	4.50	6.00	$140.00	AW300045060
Let me take measurements tonight with pics for you and we will get the perfect one..... I'll have to make the water tanks too, bit of work involved just so u know, but it's gonna look 10 times better then the first way we were going
Sell off the first AWIC, and the funds are yours to work on the extra fab work.
Thats exactly what I was gonna 
Say... Nice


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

If that's a type 8 or type 4 from frozenboost and uncut, I will take it off your hands. Just have justin throw it on my pile and add it to my tab.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe its a type 4.

I'll have justin hook you up.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

NUBVR
Re: Audi AWIC
Yesterday 06:07 PM 

Ok...... we want 
A=6"
B=2.90"
C= 12"

$156.00
A600029120


Double check that flow diagram, and you'll see why its what i posted 

We can go to the 3.10 thick, and gain 50 more cubic feet of air, but id rather have the hood clearance! Im guessing you would too.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

USRT said:


> US Rally Team Hahaha, credit goes to Justin and other USRT gangstas, too.  So, when is this beast going to be finished, Dr. Ivey? The flow dynamics of an IC core just before the plenum have got us scratching our heads. None of the conventional formulas we use here "work" with the IC so close. It's fun to be a "n00b" again and watch with no specific expectations.
> 5 hours ago · Like/QUOTE]


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Why dont you weld 90º elbows onto the turbo? then you wont have to use the couplers.

I always like the BBM intercooler manifold. Pretty slick design, too bad they only ever made 1 or 2.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

With the exhaust manifold flipped, I wont need an elbow. 

If i end up needing a 90 bend, Ill have a elbow with vband outlet on. 

Silicone is for mockup, and initial install only.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Joshua, 

we have (2) Options to offer in the Range you and your Fabricator have indicated: 

- P/N AW600029120, A= 6.0”, B= 2.9”, C= 12.0” 
or 
- P/N AW600029085, A= 6.0”, B= 2.9”, C= 8.5” 

BTW, the Core’s B-Dim. on the Photos looks larger than 2.9” !?! 

If you provide the max. Engine-HP and the Boost-Pressure, at that HP, we can recommend which of the (2) Cores is the preferred Option. 

Gerhard M Schruf 
Bell Intercoolers, Inc. 
Tel: 830-438-6150 
Fax: 830-438-6170 
*


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

bump it up. 

did work today. 



























































































*INDUCTION TEASER 7"Velocity Stack will be mounted in DS Headlight spot.* 









* 
This will connect to the BBM airbox, pictured earlier in thread.* 










Mounted in headlight bracket, ready to go. 

For Day use and Dyno/ shows only.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I like where this is going:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gerhard Schruf [email protected] 
8:05 PM (16 hours ago) 

to me 
The Bell-Mouth Velocity Stacks after the Intercooler work very well; we have produced several Intercoolers with this Design. 
An “Air-Guide” (Baffle) on the Inlet-Side to the Intercooler, attempting to equal the Flow-Distribution, will help, as well. 

Gerhard M Schruf 
Bell Intercoolers, Inc. 
Tel: 830-438-6150 
Fax: 830-438-6170 

From: Joshua Ivey 
Sent: Wednesday, February 01, 2012 9:44 AM 
To: Gerhard Schruf 
Subject: Re: AWIC Intake Manifold Project: Core sizing help needed.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice build. Just want to mention not to forget to clock your CHRA (turbo center section) so the drain is pointing down.  Looking forward to seeing this completed.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Nice build. Just want to mention not to forget to clock your CHRA (turbo center section) so the drain is pointing down.  Looking forward to seeing this completed.


I thought I had it clocked, oh well, i'll definitely take another look and fix that.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> alright..... Im gonna highly recomend a billet fuel rail, and a FPR that is moved out a bit, or remote mounted check out how the core sits, off set because of the FPR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making some nice progress.


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

in this picture, you will not be able to run the vac ports and IAT where you have them, they would be in the core itself and not the plenum. need to roll them on down to the plenum proper.

:beer:



jettred3 said:


> Just a rough sketch, but thats the idea I'm hoping for.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Harry Sax said:


> in this picture, you will not be able to run the vac ports and IAT where you have them, they would be in the core itself and not the plenum. need to roll them on down to the plenum proper.
> 
> :beer:


yeah I figured there would be some details to sort out, where would you suggest placing them, there were added as an afterthought to the initial drawing, just so I had them on there and we would make provisions for use.

Will revise, and do research before final placement.


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

i would put them all on the plenum proper. that way the IAT is getting the proper reading. most IAT are right after the TB, but that is in a system designed with the A2W BEFORE the TB.

but that is me.....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Nutsack is right....... i thought of it already


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> Nutsack is right....... i thought of it already


You are the man Justin, I will leave it in your capable hands.

As for your last question, lets put about an inch between the core and the plenum.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> ok this last pic is rough shape of plenum, the front of it is 12" from the head..... Im a little worried about overal height and the hood, sinse the hood slopes torward the front...... Half of me wants to make a card board template that we would be able to attatch and let you shut your hood and see if it smashes.... id hate to do all the work and be cuttin stuff apart, this is the problem with doin this type of stuff and not having a car here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making some more progress, any thoughts on the above?....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Willing be mailing a cam to you soon Justin.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> cool


I'm a bum, sending it out soon.

I have some sketches too.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> I'm a bum, sending it out soon.
> 
> I have some sketches too.


Bump it up, got paid today.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I come to this thread always hoping for faster progress but I also understand the challenges in working remote with fabrication. Hopefully this works out for the best as Nub does some great work! :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> I come to this thread always hoping for faster progress but I also understand the challenges in working remote with fabrication. Hopefully this works out for the best as Nub does some great work! :thumbup:


Lack of funding and time is a problem as well.

Working on my audi a6 and have ST coils going on soon.

Nub I just sent you fifty bucks. Buy some beer.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> USRT said:
> 
> 
> > US Rally Team Hahaha, credit goes to Justin and other USRT gangstas, too.  So, when is this beast going to be finished, Dr. Ivey? The flow dynamics of an IC core just before the plenum have got us scratching our heads. None of the conventional formulas we use here "work" with the IC so close. It's fun to be a "n00b" again and watch with no specific expectations.
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

me riding with friends.....


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Your new Valve cover


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

What????? 

That is sick.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

We will see.... should be alot cooler then it was!! we have freedom to do what ever now....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> We will see.... should be alot cooler then it was!! we have freedom to do what ever now....


 Freedom is a good thing, I take it you are referencing the plenum build right.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah...... Are you sketching something up, or do you want me to start goin on it?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> yeah...... Are you sketching something up, or do you want me to start goin on it?


I'm on it, lets see how the valve cover comes out first, i'm in no rush, thinking it may give us more flexibility.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> So just thinkin...... we wanna do the manifold first, and then i can build a bad ass valve cover around it. to make it all fit together, if were gonna be custom, lets be custom! Are you gonna do a catch can? Or just breather in the valve cover?? I wanna make it damn cool lookin if were doing it! I think what i need now, is a measurement based off the head, on where the TB needs to be placed to line up with your turbo, that way its a straight shot, then i can design the back part of the manifold based on that, and we can work forward to the Runners.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

This manifold is up for sale, taking serious offers. 



jettred3 said:


> USRT said:
> 
> 
> > US Rally Team Hahaha, credit goes to Justin and other USRT gangstas, too.  So, when is this beast going to be finished, Dr. Ivey? The flow dynamics of an IC core just before the plenum have got us scratching our heads. None of the conventional formulas we use here "work" with the IC so close. It's fun to be a "n00b" again and watch with no specific expectations.
> ...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

why?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> why?


 I have not been acting very responsible lately, got myself in a situation where I had a couple girls in my car, we had ...., rolling in my Audi a6. 

I had just gotten the ST Coils on her, was driving alittle spirited, got distracted and rear ended someone. 

The ABA in my cabby has rod knock, so it is not driveable at the moment. 

The A6 needs a front clip swapped out, and left head replaced. 

I did not have colision on the A6. 

To make things worse, the car was impounded, searched, the girls had green related gear in my car I did not know about, and I got charges pending. 

I think I will hold off for now, and wait to see how everything plays out. 

I just really need money to get one of the cars fixed right now. 

Does anyone have any advice, or words of wisdom?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Does anyone have any advice, or words of wisdom?


 don't smoke green?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Josh cut me some slack, I quit. 

I have bipolar, no excuses, what would you advise I do in regards to fixing one or both cars?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> don't smoke green?


 I knew if I was honest with you guys, someone would give me crap. 

I am taking responsibility for my actions, just need help thinking through the best plan as far as my dubs go. 

I'm getting a second job.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

This build is gonna be sick, I'm gonna take this opportunity to really take my cabby to the next level. 

Might as well, if I lose my liscense and am stuck at home.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not giving you crap, just was honest... 

as for which car to fix? cabby will be cheaper and easier. but maybe not go all crazy with a turbo. just get it together and running for now.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> not giving you crap, just was honest...
> 
> as for which car to fix? cabby will be cheaper and easier. but maybe not go all crazy with a turbo. just get it together and running for now.


 That's the plan for now, I found a good bottom end locally, and should be swapping that in over the weekend. 

Motor that is in there now, is built for boost though, scat rods, ross overbore pistons, etc, etc. 

Thanks Josh, thats what i wanted to hear.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

BACK TO BUSINESS....

http://tbr.gr/122hp/SSP_405_1.4l_90kW_TSI_Engine_with_Turbocharger.pdf


----------



## Dub8r (Dec 22, 2004)

Jettred3,
How about sending me my parts? I payed you 2 wks ago and nothing to show for it. Maybe your conscience is trying to tell you somthing, that could explain your situation! Or your genuinely a bag of skin.:bs:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dub8r said:


> Jettred3,
> How about sending me my parts? I payed you 2 wks ago and nothing to show for it. Maybe your conscience is trying to tell you somthing, that could explain your situation! Or your genuinely a bag of skin.:bs:


I will have a scanned shipping receipt for you by the end of the day.

Life is hard sometimes, you know.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dub8r said:


> Jettred3,
> How about sending me my parts? I payed you 2 wks ago and nothing to show for it. Maybe your conscience is trying to tell you somthing, that could explain your situation! Or your genuinely a bag of skin.:bs:


Actually I think I'll just refund your money if your gonna bitch, i'd rather sell locally than lose out on shipping to Oregon.

Its up to you bro, i got bigger fish to fry, I know how it is to wait for parts, but it happens to all of us, just be patient, i'm really not a bag of skin.

You are not being scammed, it's just hard to ship stuff, when you can't even drive to the post office.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Actually I think I'll just refund your money if your gonna bitch, i'd rather sell locally than lose out on shipping to Oregon.
> 
> Its up to you bro, i got bigger fish to fry, I know how it is to wait for parts, but it happens to all of us, just be patient, i'm really not a bag of skin.
> 
> You are not being scammed, it's just hard to ship stuff, when you can't even drive to the post office.


----------



## Dub8r (Dec 22, 2004)

*jettred3*

Sorry folks, 

Thank you Jettred for coming through. 

Nub, would you be interested in making a custom iter-man. for an ABAt for a vanagon syncro?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dub8r said:


> Sorry folks,
> 
> Thank you Jettred for coming through.
> 
> Nub, would you be interested in making a custom iter-man. for an ABAt for a vanagon syncro?


 Next time, cut a brother more slack, you came to me looking for parts, and use of my design without even asking? 

Respect my build, it has taken close to 9 months to get to this point.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Next time, cut a brother more slack, you came to me looking for parts, and use of my design without even asking?
> 
> Respect my build, it has taken close to 9 months to get to this point.


 Was a bit grumpy the other day. 

I now take it as a compliment you wanna run my in your words "bulletproof design".


----------



## skillfullchap (Apr 18, 2009)

*delete iac*

how did you delete the iac?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

on obd1 you just leave the IAC plugged in, cap it, and adjust the idle screw on the tb.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Did work today...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Is that your new daily ride?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Is that your new daily ride?


 At the moment, while I get the cabby running N/A for now. 

Did more work.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> At the moment, while I get the cabby running N/A for now.





jettred3 said:


>


 
making progress....


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

the curtains in the garage made me do a double take and i thought it was inside the house, like in your room. HAHAHA


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I love the headlight intake, but what is the right behind the light that is carbon wrapped? is that just a chamber for the air or is that where the filter is located?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> I love the headlight intake, but what is the right behind the light that is carbon wrapped? is that just a chamber for the air or is that where the filter is located?


That is a BMC Carbon WRC style cannister filter, the ends come off with two screws, provides a sealed path for the intake charge.

Wish I could afford a name brand one.

The Forge Twintake uses the same style, I may contact Forge.

That cannister filter was only 40 bucks on ebay.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pulling the head to freshen up the bottom end this weekend!!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

jettred3 said:


> That is a BMC Carbon WRC style cannister filter, the ends come off with two screws, provides a sealed path for the intake charge.
> 
> Wish I could afford a name brand one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the education:thumbup: Wasn't positive on what it was but that was my guess:beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> Thanks for the education:thumbup: Wasn't positive on what it was but that was my guess:beer:





















Quick sketches done in church....

The first one shows the intake design in more detail...


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

jettred3 said:


> Quick sketches done in church....
> 
> The first one shows the intake design in more detail...


Yeah thats what I was imagining it to look like, im assuming this car never sees rain:laugh: And have you experienced better results using like a ram-air intake type setup like this versus a regular cold air or modded stock airbox setup?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> Yeah thats what I was imagining it to look like, im assuming this car never sees rain:laugh: And have you experienced better results using like a ram-air intake type setup like this versus a regular cold air or modded stock airbox setup?


Honestly I have never owned a turbo gasoline car.

My design is based on the fact it looks cool, will sound awesome, flow like a mother, and pull cool air from outside the bay.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

speeding-g6O said:


> the curtains in the garage made me do a double take and i thought it was inside the house, like in your room. HAHAHA


I have heard that a few times....


My favorite: Is your car in the house?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

In other news, updates are coming later this week.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry for all the questions but now you have me dreaming, can you pm me some links where you picked up the funnel tube pieced used in the headlight and also where you got the cannister/filter piece. Would be much appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> Sorry for all the questions but now you have me dreaming, can you pm me some links where you picked up the funnel tube pieced used in the headlight and also where you got the cannister/filter piece. Would be much appreciated:thumbup:


I would be glad too, i will post up the links as a resource to everyone later today, what did you have in mind? share your dream bro!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I will try and sketch up a plan for my new turbo inlet/intake :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

UPDATES!!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

The black line is where I'm cutting, TB will be tilted slightly torward turbo.... Should be about perfect, sorry for late pic and lack of, had to jam out of work to get to the track yesterday


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

NUBs fat beads, nom nom nom.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> NUBs fat beads, nom nom nom.


Hahaha.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm glad this is back on track


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I'm glad this is back on track


Me too, thanks Pat.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plenum build begins, I may have to source a smaller rad, any suggestions?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Slimline push fans or aluminum crx rad like the carb/itb guys


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Slimline push fans or aluminum crx rad like the carb/itb guys


CRX rad for the win, that or an early mk1 1.6 or 1.4 liter euro topfill rad.

I have seen them half the size, but identical to the scirocco topfill rads.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Finishing up pulling the motor tonight.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Picked up a PTE 5557E

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

It would be neat to see a vr plenum this way. i like the way this is turning out, cant wait to see it finished:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

dub nutz said:


> It would be neat to see a vr plenum this way. i like the way this is turning out, cant wait to see it finished:thumbup:


 VR has been done search sleepers performance.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

rod caps on backwards?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> rod caps on backwards?


 If you are talking about the pic of the rod#1 and the bearing surface being scarred, i forgot to mark that one, and have it reoriented properly, the bearing tangs are on the same not oposing sides right?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Correct, same sides. I was just making sure. If it wasn't, it would cause some problems though.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

your not reusing that crank and rod correct?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Crank no, rod has major dark discoloration, almost like it got so hot when there was literally no rod bearing on either side of rod#1. 

Rod may have ran like that for roughly 70 miles. 

I really cannot afford new rods, but it looks like I may have to hit up I.E. 

those were Scat H-beam rods from BBM. 

Can't I have the crank journal cleaned up, or whole crank reground? 

Have a spare OBD1 Block in the basement, may steal the crank from that. 

Wish I could send the rods to Scat and hope they can take care of me, maybe just sell me one rod. 

Pistons are mint... 

New pump, pan, gaskets, and oil pressure gauge, and oil temp gauge going in, kicking myself for not sorting that after my inital ABA Swap, but never grabbed the sending units of the JH, to work with the cabby triple gauge setup... 

*Any thoughts on the Dark Coloration on Rod#1???*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

do not use the crank or rod. get another crank thats good and get a new rod that matches the others. 
if you reuse that rod. it will NOT last.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> do not use the crank or rod. get another crank thats good and get a new rod that matches the others.
> if you reuse that rod. it will NOT last.


 Understood, Yes sir! 

Calling Scat now.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Got this covered, BBM can source me one rod from SCAT just need the big end and small end weights, so they can match the rods I bought OG.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

perfect


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Got the rod on order 125.00. its 2 grams off oh well.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

i found the vr plenum after i posted  wish i could afford to have one made


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Got my water hardlines mounted. Ended up running both on the passenger side....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Not pretty but it will work, a tip for any mark one owners, along the pinch weld on the rockers are two or more slots, that a standard U- bracket will fit into perfectly. 

This allows you to only drill one hole per bracket instead of two two mount the bracket that holds the hardlines to the backside of the rocker. 

The hardlines can be had in 8 foot sections @ Home Depot for 6.00 a line. 

Will run braided PVC tubing from McMaster Carr for the rest of the plumbing!.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pics of the plumbing from resevoir to hardlines tomorrow.


----------



## fwdisbestwd (Dec 16, 2011)

this thread is relevant to my interests... 

Subscribed  ABA 4 lyfe yo:heart:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

What's the thought on the "catch can" orientation like that? Seems like it will never fill, just backwash into the crank case.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea, agreed. should go to the top.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yea, agreed. should go to the top.


 Hahaha, I was rushing to go out the door to work, obviously it will be flipped, I may have been a bit "sleepy". Was rushing to throw the whole engine back together w/out internals for the pic. 

I am not a dumbass, a better question is where should I have Nub tap the Valve cover for the top feed to the can?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> What's the thought on the "catch can" orientation like that? Seems like it will never fill, just backwash into the crank case.


 No thought at all, I was just rushing, to get this mocked up, and slapped the can on the coolant flange without thinking.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Well if you are rushing then you must be doing it right. Carry on.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You should try and re-orient the center section so that drain is more vertical. Other than that, carry on.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You should try and re-orient the center section so that drain is more vertical. Other than that, carry on.


 Yep, you guys are sharp, lots of little things will be tweaked on final install. 

Yep I will clock the CHRA, so it will drain right. 

Also, switched everything around, turbo will be bottom mounted, as it helps clear the firewall and puts the compressor outlet in the middle of the valve cover to eliminate any bends.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Updates Turbo will be bottom mounted, may need to source a smaller wastegate..... 

Mockup was done without the PTE 5557E it is 4bolt 



























































































I need to source proper length oil lines, comments? Its starting to come together, update from Nub soon.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

center section is upside-down lol


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> center section is upside-down lol


 Always will be just for you Pat.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> center section is upside-down lol


 Small port is oil feed, large is oil return no?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think this is gonna give it the best flow we can possibly get! 

Dude, Am I crazy? I really don't thing the front of the core area is short enough to clear your hood! I'm scared.... Anyway here's the plenum shape I'm gonna try and roll...... It's about our only option 

It's gonna keep the air speed up, instead of coming out of the awic and falling on its face, like a velocity stack, how the bell sucks the air from around the lip? That radius is gonna pull the air torward the runners, With the flat lip it would have made a lot of turbulence


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

missing a bolt on the cam gear. 

carry on then.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Lol. 

Tell Justin to hurry up.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Lol.
> 
> Tell Justin to hurry up.


 Good catch Richard, I have no clue where that went. 

Anyone have an extra?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Are you going to be able to get to all of the intake manifold bolts to install this thing? 

Also, I'm curious why you guys welded on that extra plate (with the 180* bend) from the bottom of the intercooler core to the top of the velocity stacks. 

Otherwise, nice work


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> Are you going to be able to get to all of the intake manifold bolts to install this thing?
> 
> Also, I'm curious why you guys welded on that extra plate (with the 180* bend) from the bottom of the intercooler core to the top of the velocity stacks.
> 
> Otherwise, nice work


 It's gonna keep the air speed up, instead of coming out of the awic and falling on its face, like a velocity stack, how the bell sucks the air from around the lip? That radius is gonna pull the air torward the runners, With the flat lip it would have made a lot of turbulence


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> It's gonna keep the air speed up, instead of coming out of the awic and falling on its face, like a velocity stack, how the bell sucks the air from around the lip? That radius is gonna pull the air torward the runners, With the flat lip it would have made a lot of turbulence


 If that's how you guys think it will work, then by all means  

edit - so as not to sound like a complete ass, let me see if I can run a quick simulation sometime in the next few days to show you what I'm implying


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> If that's how you guys think it will work, then by all means
> 
> edit - so as not to sound like a complete ass, let me see if I can run a quick simulation sometime in the next few days to show you what I'm implying


 Sound good, can you just say whats on your mind?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> Sound good, can you just say whats on your mind?


 Sure. The plenum should be a DIFFUSER, meaning you want to REDUCE velocity from inlet (intercooler) to outlet (runner inlets). To do this effectively, you want the cross section to increase gradually. If you can efficiently reduce velocity you should see a pressure/density INCREASE. This is what you want. 

That last picture you posted is great. It actually shows that the cross sectional area of the diffuser decreases up until the end of that extra wall (~2 o'clock in the picture), so you're going to accelerate the flow up to that point and take lots of pressure loss around that turn. 

Here is a general comment that's not directed at anyone in particular, but something that I continually see on internet forums: People with absolutely no fluid mechanics background are willing to speculate (and with absolute certainty!) how air will flow in and around objects. In comparison, I work with people with aerodynamics based Phds and 20 years of experience who are less willing to speculate about fluid flow. In reality it's just a very complex, non-linear phenomenon and it's generally non-intuitive...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> Sure. The plenum should be a DIFFUSER, meaning you want to REDUCE velocity from inlet (intercooler) to outlet (runner inlets). To do this effectively, you want the cross section to increase gradually. If you can efficiently reduce velocity you should see a pressure/density INCREASE. This is what you want.
> 
> That last picture you posted is great. It actually shows that the cross sectional area of the diffuser decreases up until the end of that extra wall (~2 o'clock in the picture), so you're going to accelerate the flow up to that point and take lots of pressure loss around that turn.
> 
> Here is a general comment that's not directed at anyone in particular, but something that I continually see on internet forums: People with absolutely no fluid mechanics background are willing to speculate (and with absolute certainty!) how air will flow in and around objects. In comparison, I work with people with aerodynamics based Phds and 20 years of experience who are less willing to speculate about fluid flow. In reality it's just a very complex, non-linear phenomenon and it's generally non-intuitive...


 I think I understand, and am glad to have your input, just to be clear, this design is going to work well, It was Nubs Idea not mine. He's a great fabricator.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> He's a great fabricator.


 No doubt. He's a talented fabricator and he seems like a cool guy. I also have no doubt that your design will work well regardless of plenum shape. In my opinion, the manifold performance is more closely tied to runner length/shape than plenum design... but, if you are going to build it from scratch, you might as well make it the best it can be. I know it's a challenge to build something and fit it in the car, especially when the fabricator doesn't have the car sitting in his shop.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> No doubt. He's a talented fabricator and he seems like a cool guy. I also have no doubt that your design will work well regardless of plenum shape. In my opinion, the manifold performance is more closely tied to runner length/shape than plenum design... but, if you are going to build it from scratch, you might as well make it the best it can be. I know it's a challenge to build something and fit it in the car, especially when the fabricator doesn't have the car sitting in his shop.


 Would still love to see some simulations if you would be so kind? Runners are 7.5 inches, AWIC core is 6x3x12


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

STOKED!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Tell NUB, he needs more beer in the pics.....:thumbup:


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

i bet your gonna get alot of "hey is that a vr6" lol


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Most of this build is takin place at my work...... Nubworks is all torn apart right now and I have no power yet! Hense no beers in the pictures, sorry to disappoint!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

It's Friday...... No work, Let's have some beers tonight


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

oh ya. and for hillbilly fabworkers like us, we seem to do alright in the guessing game.

and it is really a true statement that its hard to build to fit if the car isnt there.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Found some domed end caps for the plenum...

http://www.shopwagnerb2c.com/CAPS/CAPS_AL/CAPS_AL_3_00_OD/B4132


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Found some domed end caps for the plenum...
> 
> http://www.shopwagnerb2c.com/CAPS/CAPS_AL/CAPS_AL_3_00_OD/B4132


Orderd 4 of these caps today and 2 plates for under 40 bucks, a steal in my books considering all other sources had a $100.00 order minimum.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm curious why'd you decided on using round plenum end caps?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

ens said:


> i bet your gonna get alot of "hey is that a *veee-arrrrr*" lol


Fixed :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I'm curious why'd you decided on using round plenum end caps?


Not even sure where they would go honestly. Seems flat stock would be best.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I'm curious why'd you decided on using round plenum end caps?


A) It creates a sloped angle from TB ram pipe to 1st runner.
(assuming that TB is on one end or the other and not between/above cylinders 2/3) 
B) [B)] There will be still air next to any wall. By moving the wall farther away from cylinders 1 and 4, you ensure that the air will not be stagnant.
C) Spheres hold pressure more evenly than any other shape. This helps with flow dynamics.
D) You'll increase volume which is helpful for initial torque upon throttle plate opening.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Where do they go? The throttle plate is already there. Your comments don't make any sense.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

End caps go on the end of the plenum where else. See that big 3 inch gap on the side where the belmouths are, cap will cover that once we blend it in.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Where do they go? The throttle plate is already there. Your comments don't make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

word is chuck norris is tryin to team up with scotty


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Not even sure where they would go honestly. Seems flat stock would be best.


Alright, I'll play nice...they go here...see the three inch mark on ruler...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

If I'm overthinking this, please chime in.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't see them doing anything benifital. You're not going to be pushing the limits of flat stock on that little area. If you're worried about surface restriction, upper and lower plenum walls are closer than the side plates, and volume increase is almost nill, you have all the space in the ic, as well as before the ic to draw from. 

I think its just overcomplicating things.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

wrong train of thought. you got a 3" cap, which is 3" in DIAMETER.

you would need something at least 6" DIAMETER, which would be a 3" radius.

you need to cut the dome in half to even come close to using it there, ths it would need to be bigger. plus, the sides are larger yet, no?

i havent been by to see it in person in awhile, but i dont see 3" dome doing anything there.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

jettred3 said:


> umm, you make no sense, where in that pic is a throttle plate or even throttle body?


What is that 4 bolt plate at the neck of the plenum inlet? Oh it must be the plate where the throttle body goes. Keep making no sense.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Will do, a flange and throttle plate (throttle valve) are two different things.. My real reason for the caps is for the extra volume it provides, think of the plenum as a surge tank for the runners.

Plenum volume should be 1.5 to 2x engine displacement

I will leave it up to Justin, I think the extra plenum volume will be beneficail for off boost performance. and the air will notag become stagnant with less chance of the ends cracking the welds @ 30+psi.

The caps will also give me a nice place to possibly mount WAI and the shape will help mix the WAI and the charge air, evenly.


----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> wrong train of thought. you got a 3" cap, which is 3" in DIAMETER.
> 
> you would need something at least 6" DIAMETER, which would be a 3" radius.
> 
> you need to cut the dome in half to even come close to using it there, ths it would need to be bigger. plus, the sides are larger yet, no?


What he said.


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

i would put the 3" dome quicker than the 6" cut
the runner is close to the wall so a little extra space in that area would def work
and a 3" dome at the end of the run near the runner i think is a great idea.
and it will add strength to the peice as a whole


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ens said:


> i would put the 3" dome quicker than the 6" cut
> the runner is close to the wall so a little extra space in that area would def work
> and a 3" dome at the end of the run near the runner i think is a great idea.
> and it will add strength to the peice as a whole




Glad someone gets it. 
The runners are close to the wall, atleast the bellmouths are.


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

i dont like the idea of putting the meth in that spot.
i like this design because of the mouth above the runners.
the "ram" area.
thats dope.. kinda like a jet engine lol
i'd but the nozzles right before the ram area, like a jet engine loleace:
i hate the word overcomplicating.
its no fun without complication...
if you need any cad work contact me on facebook i got you.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ens said:


> i dont like the idea of putting the meth in that spot.
> i like this design because of the mouth above the runners.
> the "ram" area.
> thats dope.. kinda like a jet engine lol
> ...


Thanks buddy, I think you are right about the WAI nozzles. 

I may take you up on your offer.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Scott F. Williams said:


> As for the domed end tanks, you spoke truth. The naysayers are simply ignorant. Beat them with your pending success!


Caps show up tomorrow, pics will tell the whole story.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Caps show up tomorrow, pics will tell the whole story.












Alot of people were wondering how I would get to the bolts once this was all welded up.

Looks like it won't be to bad with a ball end allen....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6350640394.403081.166492375393&type=1&theater

Will be having Forge Motorsport build me a custom radiator with integrate heat exchanger for the AWIC, as one nice drop in unit, so I can shift the Rad to the driverside to clear the plenum. Heat Exchanger will be on Passenger side.










Similar to this, but no Intercooler, instead a AWIC heat exchanger.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nub won't do a radiator for you? One stop shop I thought.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Nub won't do a radiator for you? One stop shop I thought.


He would have, but Forge offered.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

TT 276 cam, lightweight int. sprocket and titanium lifters came today!

Shaved 2.37 oz off the valvetrain.


----------



## Jckl (Aug 29, 2004)

more badass nub goodness :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Caps show up tomorrow, pics will tell the whole story.


End Caps went right were I wanted them to go, gained .25 liters of plenum volume.

Considering all the research I have done on intake design, I wanted as much volume as I could get with the space given. 

That was the goal, gain more volume, there have been some testing done on FSAE engines showing that plenum volume 3 to 5x engine displacement was still making more power as volume increased. 

In my case, my engine is just an 8v but the caps gave me more volume, nuff said.

Back Half welded on, now we just have 1.8t IAT sensor provision, and vacuum ports to add, and if i'm lucky I can have Nub tap the TB flange, and bottom center of plenum for WAI ports.

Make sense?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

coming along nicely!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> coming along nicely!


Thanks Josh!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Dear Nub, 
you have really nice fat beads. 

:heart:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes he does, hey Matt does it make sense now?

Let's be friends, jk, but seriously I respect you and would appreciate your help sourcing an ABF setup, since abfs were available stock in the UK?

I would think the bracket and alt could be had for alot less than 275.00.

Could you help a dubber in need out?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

jettred3 said:


> Yes he does, hey Matt does it make sense now?
> 
> Let's be friends, jk, but seriously I respect you and would appreciate your help sourcing an ABF setup, since abfs were available stock in the UK?
> 
> ...


Yes, it makes more sense now. But sorry to burst your bubble, I'm not from the UK or live there, only own a car from there. INA sells new ABF alternator set-ups, or try Orchid Euro to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Yes, it makes more sense now. But sorry to burst your bubble, I'm not from the UK or live there, only own a car from there. INA sells new ABF alternator set-ups, or try Orchid Euro to see if they have any in stock.


Thanks for the lead.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

This looks great.

I have a question about the bent tubing you used for this. I cant tell from the pictures but is it .125" or .0625"? If its .125" could I ask where you bought it from? Thanks


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Can someone help me find the proper fittings for Water Alchohol Injection.

Pretty sure I need 1/8 npt 27tpi.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> Can someone help me find the proper fittings for Water Alchohol Injection.
> 
> Pretty sure I need 1/8 npt 27tpi.


That's standard 1/8 NPT. I buy my male and female weld bungs at Summit, but any race shop should have them.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> That's standard 1/8 NPT. I buy my male and female weld bungs at Summit, but any race shop should have them.


Just wanted to make sure, thanks Leebros, got the pump, great deal.

Bump, adding for others, USRT has some nice bits, anyone play with direct port WAI? Or pre-turbo WAI? just curious.

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68_260


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

The bent tube, is 2.5" elbows from silicone intakes....... Not sure wall thickness on it???? It seems thinner then .125. But i like how it welds so no complaints! Maybe it starts as .125 before they bend it? I'm on my phone or I'd go check website, No time at the moment


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> The bent tube, is 2.5" elbows from silicone intakes....... Not sure wall thickness on it???? It seems thinner then .125. But i like how it welds so no complaints! Maybe it starts as .125 before they bend it? I'm on my phone or I'd go check website, No time at the moment


It is 0.065" thick.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nubVR said:


> The bent tube, is 2.5" elbows from silicone intakes....... Not sure wall thickness on it???? It seems thinner then .125. But i like how it welds so no complaints! Maybe it starts as .125 before they bend it? I'm on my phone or I'd go check website, No time at the moment


Thanks. Thats what I needed to hear. Thats the same stuff that is on frozenboost and its .0625"


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> Thanks. Thats what I needed to hear. Thats the same stuff that is on frozenboost and its .0625"


Just curious where you found that, all the stuff i looked at says .065. 

Splitting hairs really....


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jettred3 said:


> Just curious where you found that, all the stuff i looked at says .065.
> 
> Splitting hairs really....


You are correct. I get to used to seeing something start with .06 and my brain just reads 1/16 haha. Same with .120 wall stuff, my mind goes right to 1/8"


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> Just wanted to make sure, thanks Leebros, got the pump, great deal.


You're welcome... I'm sure you'll put it to good use :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

This stuff is .120 pretty close....

http://www.globaltecheng.com/Produc...h&idcategory=65&VS1=0&VS2=0&VS4=0&VS3=0&VS6=0


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jettred3 said:


> This stuff is .120 pretty close....
> 
> http://www.globaltecheng.com/Produc...h&idcategory=65&VS1=0&VS2=0&VS4=0&VS3=0&VS6=0


Thanks :beer:

That is what I was looking for


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

mldouthi said:


> Thats the same stuff that is on frozenboost and its .0625"


that is because Silicone Intakes and FrozenBoost are one and the same. notice the link on SI site where it says



> Check out our other website specializing in
> Air to Water Intercooler Kits.


siliconeintakes

frozenboost

:beer: :laugh: :beer:


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

i love the look of the manifold with the 2 bubbles :thumbup: awsome


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

why did you chose to go with a flush mouth instead of stacks?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Because I can router these my self, The $200 to get 4 velocity stacks here is ridiculous..... Unless you know of someone cheaper with good quality, I havnt been able to find them


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> that is because Silicone Intakes and FrozenBoost are one and the same. notice the link on SI site where it says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this.... thats why I said the *same* stuff.


----------



## ens (Dec 14, 2006)

very good point


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ens said:


> very good point


and from recent testing by I.E. and others, the stacks have to be mounted flush with the plate, otherwise the lips disturb flow, even flush mounted, stacks have marginally better flow, like 5-10% at best.

Bellmouths on this are deep, and 3".


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Their testing showed that a raised complex curve bellmouth flows the best, with a simple flush radius flowing the worst. That was pretty much universally known, though. Still, the difference is marginal, and not worth the extra cost on a non-race car, in my opinion. The best I've found was over $200 for a set of four simple radius bellmouths spun out of aluminum with a 4 week lead time.

http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/693


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Their testing showed that a raised complex curve bellmouth flows the best, with a simple flush radius flowing the worst. That was pretty much universally known, though. Still, the difference is marginal, and not worth the extra cost on a non-race car, in my opinion. The best I've found was over $200 for a set of four simple radius bellmouths spun out of aluminum with a 4 week lead time.
> 
> http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/693


I hate to be a CFD snob, but I would be hesitant to draw conclusions from these results for two reasons. 

One, these cases don't look to be well converged. Look at the velocity contours in figure 3 and figure 5. The "boundary" layer on the right wall of the stack and the left wall of the stack are not symmetric, and they should be. This suggests either a grid issue (too coarse) or that the case is poorly converged... and either of these could cause the slight difference in mass flow that you see between the 3 cases.

Two, r/D ratio on case C is very small. On my manifold I went with a constant radius entrance on my recessed stacks, but my entrance radius over runner diameter ratio was ~0.5 (0.75" radius, ~1.6" diameter runner). Case "C" has a very small radius/diameter ratio, so that's going to have worse performance than a more generous radius.

Lastly, without knowing exactly what was run and how it was run, I wouldn't take anything as gospel. When you get into the nitty-gritty of CFD and start talking about structured vs. unstructed grids, finite difference vs. finite volume schemes, etc. you start to understand that you really can't draw any firm conclusions without knowing all of the details. 

A better study would have been to vary the inlet boundary conditions to achieve a range of flow rates, and also such that the flow comes in at an angle (example, left to right, as in a typical side entry plenum). I think then you would see a more noticeable difference between the three stack designs. It's still a good study though... a step in the right direction


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Good discussion here. Leebros I am confident you know your stuff....:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Final push coming up, I can see the light at the end of the tunnell.

I was running out of floor space, and was heading in too many different directions at once.

Between the engine build, Induction Mockup, AWIC installl, interior work, electrical, the garage was a mess and I was having difficulty functioning in the chaos....

So pulled everything out, grouped things, sorted and segregated, moved all the tools to the back, and tucked everything back in nicely.





































gained a ton of space to work in this final stretch.

My basic list of things left.

Box up Dash, ship to VT, have flocked, reinstall.

Finish Audi R8 Engine Bay lights.

Send PTE 5557E back to Precision, got the RA code, just need a rear seal replaced.

Have Nub build the water tanks for the intake, and place all the ports, 1.8t IAT, WAI bungs, vac ports. 

Have Nub weld up the shortened VC, and place breather/ catchcan bung.

Have Nub build me a catchcan.

Finish Mounting Pump.

Get Engine Dropped off @ Perschneckty Racing Engines.

Get engine builder proper bearings. 

Change Trans Fluid.











Drop Motor in, and wire her back up.

Source/ have made radiator to fit with INTERMANICOOLER.

ABF Alt conversion?

Put legos back together and make lots of power.










How she sits, just waiting for the block to be done.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Valve Cover in progress....











NubWorks
Liked · 5 minutes ago via mobile 
On your timeline · Remove

Filler plates and a valve cover.......... Here's the start! — with Joshua Ivey and Brian Bement.
Unlike · · Share


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

moving forward!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Anybody have any unique catch can ideas might as well throw down for a one off nubcan. Maybe a little bracket off the driverside two valve cover studs to mount the can. so inlet of can is pointed to bung on vc.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

No one will have any ideas until you come up with something and have it built..... then they will all chime in on what they would have done instead.... with the exception of a few cool people in this forum:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Integrate it into the valve cover so it's separated internally from the VC but it's one smooth unit as a whole.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

nubVR said:


> No one will have any ideas until you come up with something and have it built..... then they will all chime in on what they would have done instead.... with the exception of a few cool people in this forum:thumbup:


I'm willing to let people throw rocks at my bad ideas (and I certainly have plenty). Here is a catchcan I built for my Corrado. Ignore the sloppy welding, I've only been at it for a ~year and since i've got a desk job, I don't get much practice.

Parts layout:









The "cap" in the center is an old Garrett turbo compressor backplate that I turned down on a lathe to match the ID and OD that I needed to seal the internal and external cylinders.

Here is the basic idea (parts are not welded in this shot, just mocked up). The oil/vapor mixture would enter at ~3 o'clock, impinging on the inner baffle. Then it would have to travel around to ~9 o'clock to enter the inner cylinder via slots I milled in the inner cylinder.



















Here's some sloppy tig... The hole in the center allows the condensed oil to travel back to a common drain from both cylinders.



















I went with (2) 1" vent filters, welded on to the upper cap.











Here it is with the bungs for the level sensor and the drain. The inner canister slips into the outer sleeve. The compressor backplate forces the air to go through the inner baffle to reach the vents.



















After powdercoating...










I also built a power steering reservoir that you can see next to it in this picture.










Basically, it sits on the frame rail and there is an arm that gets bolted down when the coolant reservoir is attached.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Manifold Entanks!!!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

leebro61 said:


> Basically, it sits on the frame rail and there is an arm that gets bolted down when the coolant reservoir is attached.


 If you don't mind me asking, what is that set up on the heater core flanges?? I like it!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

HavokRuels said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is that set up on the heater core flanges?? I like it!
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 Are you talking about the coolant lines?


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

leebro61 said:


> Are you talking about the coolant lines?


 Yeah are those just silicone couplings with hard lines? They look clean, custom tubing?


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Catch Can Sketch, Version 1...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gonna be stealing a little inspiration from this can as well, even though his car will never run, jk aj, love your struggle/ build?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> Gonna be stealing a little inspiration from this can as well, even though his car will never run, jk aj, love your struggle/ build?


 Looks cool ^^^ 

Are you going to vent to atmosphere or reroute?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Open to discussion was planning to run one line from block via alloy adapter like the oe bfi sells. The other line from aeb style port on valve cover. Two breather filters one per resevoir drain port on bottom and provision to affix/ route oil feed line..


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I would vote to run it to atmosphere. You don't want to fill that shiny new intake with oil junk :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> I would vote to run it to atmosphere. You don't want to fill that shiny new intake with oil junk :thumbup:


 How would one plumb this to avoid that be detailed plz leebros. I thought the junk was captured in the can filter media.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

leebro61 said:


> I would vote to run it to atmosphere. You don't want to fill that shiny new intake with oil junk :thumbup:


 X2 strongly 

Keep that crap out of your combustion chamber


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

valve cover to inlet, outlet to exhaust


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> valve cover to inlet, outlet to exhaust


 Also need a breather so it's not just sucking or blowing :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Can you elaborate? I don't see the need for a breather if you have some sort of constant negative pressure source attached to the can. I could be wrong, but I would think a breather on top of a negative pressure line would defeat the purpose of trying to draw out crankcase fumes.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't think the point is to draw vapors out with vacuum, as in any properly built catch can, the vapors will normally "breathe"/ travel out of the crank case and into the catch can. The venturi style you are suggesting, at least to me, is to allow the condensed oil from the catch can and drain it into the exhaust, via a properly installed venturi tube. Otherwise, I would assume the can should have a vent at top. 

at the same time, people suggest doing what you are saying for various reasons. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...h-cut-method-for-crankcase-evacuation-Venturi 

I'm sure both ways will work, and it would be hard to actually measure if there is a "better" way. In that thread they suggest doing your way would not be good on a turbo motor. Then again, not sure who has tested this though.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Can you elaborate? I don't see the need for a breather if you have some sort of constant negative pressure source attached to the can. I could be wrong, but I would think a breather on top of a negative pressure line would defeat the purpose of trying to draw out crankcase fumes.


 I don't understand why you would want a sealed system??? How is it supposed to draw positive crank ventilation without a breather? You rely on vacuum when it's recirculated so without an open element, a catch can is pointless. If you have ever seen one in person, you would be amazed at how much air the filter releases while someone is throttling the car. It sounds like a diverter valve at times.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Havoc, I think you misunderstand what I meant. I'm talking about what I thought d-bot meant, with a positive pressure breather from the crankcase/valvecover, an open air filter element, and a vacuum source (exhaust/intake). 

I am quite aware how much force comes out of a pcv system. I'm also aware how uncomfortable it is to drive around with a system whose only vent is an open air filter element. 

d-bot, I couldn't see draining the condensed fluids in to the exhaust being a good thing. I've seen them rerouted to the oil pan, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me, seeing as its not just oil in them there vapors. 

I don't see how a turbo system would be any different in that style, as long as your venturi is at a shallow enough angle. Maybe the naysayers are thinking about a right-angle intersection? 


All I know, with 100% certainty, is that a non-recirculated system sucks balls on car that is not 100% track driven..


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Havoc, I think you misunderstand what I meant. I'm talking about what I thought d-bot meant, with a positive pressure breather from the crankcase/valvecover, an open air filter element, and a vacuum source (exhaust/intake).
> 
> I am quite aware how much force comes out of a pcv system. I'm also aware how uncomfortable it is to drive around with a system whose only vent is an open air filter element.
> 
> ...


 Yes I did 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> d-bot, I couldn't see draining the condensed fluids in to the exhaust being a good thing.


 Then can you explain your previous comment of "_valve cover to inlet, outlet to exhaust_" if you could please? I was making a "vent is necessary" comment based on having a fully closed system, to which it seems you were suggesting, or maybe some miscommunication.(?)


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, I see where the confusion lies. I was not intending to implying that there wouldn't be a drain petcock. I was operating on the assumption that the can has a fluid drain port, regardless of ventilation line configurations.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Why can't I just catch all the crap in the can, and drain it occasionally? If there's a chance of it being pulled back into the motor, i'll just dump it to the ground or into my downpipe after the o2 sensor.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Gonna try and make this piece work on my setup, may have to cut it down a bit, It was originally made by Arnold @ PAG Parts.... 

This will give me a nice place to reroute my dv to... 

Second option. This one is for MAF. 

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Making good progress....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thinking about running this setup when it comes out? thoughts?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea should have 1.8t swap to start


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

That just happens to be 1.8t it would work on all vag motors.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

jettred3 said:


> That just happens to be 1.8t it would work on all motors.


 FTFY. 

I didn't know anything was "coming out". You can build that set-up yourself. Not that hard. It's a single manifold with 4 nozzles. :thumbup: Where would you spray yours? On the floor of the manifold in front of the bell mouth radius?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Uninformed ásshattery removed


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

YO! he is running a 2.Slow motor, 8v not 20v.....


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

speeding-g6O said:


> YO! he is running a 2.Slow motor, 8v not 20v.....


 Didn't pick up on that buddy


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> FTFY.
> 
> I didn't know anything was "coming out". You can build that set-up yourself. Not that hard. It's a single manifold with 4 nozzles. :thumbup: Where would you spray yours? On the floor of the manifold in front of the bell mouth radius?


 Yep, planning on building it myself, should be cake, the distribution block is nice though. 

Been following this thread for awhile, great discussion on direct port water meth injection.. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Charge-Cooling-quot-a-different-approach-quot 

Would have to have someone with a better physics background help me determine where to mount the nozzles.... 

Right now, my gut is telling me right at the end of runner, or tap the flange directly... 

They have a hardline setup for Supercharged RS4's that is gorgeous. would probably run soft lines at first. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*FROM USRT WEBSITE*​ 
USRT has promoted dual nozzle mounting ever since inventing the setup over ten years ago. As we've made common knowledge, this has been the simplest way to achieve both intake cooling and significant octane boost. Both contribute to an engine's ability to make more horsepower and torque even in hot summer weather or after prolonged action at the race track or rally stages. 

The spray quantity emitted just after the intercooler provides a maximum distance path ensuring full evaporation before the combustion chamber. More evaporation guarantees more cooling and for each 10degF reduction in intake temperature, an engine will produce about 3% more power and torque. 

Throttle body and direct port-mounted nozzles work exactly the same way but in reverse. Less distance traveled = less evaporation = more droplets ready to turn to steam INSIDE the combustion chambers. This reduction in combustion temperature boosts the air/fuel charge's octane rating in a huge and very beneficial way. The main difference in spraying after the throttle and at the ports is specific to the evenness of spray distribution. The tiny spray droplets have mass and inertia tends to carry these particles to the cylinders farther away from the throttle. When the post-throttle nozzle is fairly small (e.g. 60cc or 100cc), the difference is not so significant. However, when protecting the engine from piston-melting detonation with larger nozzles (i.e. 175cc+), perfect distribution among cylinders becomes critical. Without it, tuners are frustrated by too little protection "here" and a combustion-quenching oversaturation "there". The only safe response is to dial back the boost/spark timing to satisfy the most vulnerable chamber. 

Direct port is the clear solution when your high-output engine is equipped with a big turbo. Those on the ragged edge with overboosted K03/4 turbos will see helpful gains, too. Because the mist is emitted so close to the engine, our mechanical Pressure Gauge is supplied 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_68_283 








Developed originally for supercharged Audi R8s, this is the most permanent and reliable means to do direct port water/methanol injection. The lines are constructed of bent metal tubing that cannot be dislodged from the fittings. They are terminated similarly on the other side to a stainless steel distribution block. Kits for four, six, and eight-cylinder models will be released soon. Our celebrated Pressure Gauge is supplied with each kit to facilitate tuning precision 









FLEXLINE Direct Port 
Developed originally for the 1.8T engine, this is the more economical and practical means to do direct port water/methanol injection. The lines are made of the same high-pressure plastic hose and quick-disconnect fittings used elsewhere in the kits. They are terminated similarly on the other side to a stainless steel distribution block. Kits for four and six-cylinder models will be released soon. Our celebrated Pressure Gauge is supplied with each kit to facilitate tuning precision.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

speeding-g6O said:


> YO! he is running a 2.Slow motor, 8v not 20v.....


 2.0 Slow, with PTE 5557E, in 2050 lb, mark 1 cabby= Total Sleeper, capable of 450-575 whp, after I make the jump to Lugtronic next year. 

Kinda pointless in FWD, maybe I should start looking for a B3 passat syncro....


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

jettred3 said:


> 2.0 Slow, with PTE 5557E, in 2050 lb, mark 1 cabby= Total Sleeper, capable of 450-575 whp, after I make the jump to Lugtronic next year.
> 
> Kinda pointless in FWD, maybe I should start looking for a B3 passat syncro....


 Nah leave it be for now. Have fun with it then do an awd conversion in the next build thread 


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

jettred3 said:


>


 Are the individual runners making a smooth transition into the upper half of that manifold? Doesn't look that way from this angle.


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

HavokRuels said:


> Are the individual runners making a smooth transition into the upper half of that manifold? Doesn't look that way from this angle.
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 This is the build thread  
Check out post #187 on page 6, It shows what the insides look like. 




Manifold Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> This is the build thread
> Check out post #187 on page 6, It shows what the insides look like.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks bro.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

HavokRuels said:


> Nah leave it be for now. Have fun with it then do an awd conversion in the next build thread
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 AWD, is 3 years minimum down the road if ever, at that point I would buy a hardtop and swap it all over. 

In other news, got the garage scrubbed, tools organized, and parts stash sorted into 5 piles, gotta keep going with the organization.. 

Motor should be done in 2-3 weeks...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Planning out port locations.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*can design#2* also drawn while bored in church... 


Catch Can will be mounted where coolant overflow bottle once lived, instead of valve cover...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Did you just use a standard router bit to do the runner openings? Like the ones made to cut wood?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yup, Justin can give you the specifics, but it was a 3" router bit. 

Use a thick piece of alloy, for deep bellmouths.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Yep, standard bit.... I've been playin around with a few...... Sad part, eBay gave best bang for the buck! 21,000 RPM and some wax..... Little bit at a time, makes one hell of a mess!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> Yep, standard bit.... I've been playin around with a few...... Sad part, eBay gave best bang for the buck! 21,000 RPM and some wax..... Little bit at a time, makes one hell of a mess!


 I'd say, look at all those shavings!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a pretty good pile of shavings. 

You mean ebay had the best bang for the buck router or bit?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Bit! My router is pretty damn big, I'll give specs on it later when I get home


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nubVR said:


> Bit! My router is pretty damn big, I'll give specs on it later when I get home


 ill just clamp it into a mini mill since I have oval runners. I ordered the bit yesterday.... 3 - 4 weeks for shipping


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

Great work. 

Looks like fun. 

Just a thought, could you also use the MK3 fill cap extension in addition to the other tube thingy.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

simon-says said:


> Great work.
> 
> Looks like fun.
> 
> Just a thought, could you also use the MK3 fill cap extension in addition to the other tube thingy.


 I could was your thought to vent both halves of the VC?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bump, missed all of summer driving have not really driven in four months....:banghead::banghead:


















The good old days...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

In other build news.....












*Old Subaru Airbag, with heavy flake test on bottom, micro flake on top, I'm going Micro, and the pics don't do it justice.*

Dash is up next, as are most of the parts pictured below...poor Dylan.


*Previous posts from my build thread on flocking and CMS..*









Big box, arrived @ CMS Motorsport Solutions in Vt.

Big thanks to my man dylan costello, you can find him on facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/CMSmotorsport

He is looking to get a vw/audi customer base, he usually works on subies, evos, porsche, etc. 

Price for a dash flocked, upper only is very reasonable roughly 120.00.

Hit him up for any of your needs, we may not flock everything pictured, but the majority of it will be done.

We are gonna experiment adding a little bit of gold flake to the flock, to match the wheels, and the engine which will soon be receiving a fresh coat of gold paint, once reassembled.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









an example of a CMS Flocked dash.










Competition Motorsport Solutions:beer::beer:

*8 Clapper Rd
Milton, Vermont 05468
Always open
Phone	1 (802) 752-7198
Email	[email protected]

About
Description
Located in Nothern VT, Competition Motorsports Solutions is a brand new company designed to provide motorsports teams and enthusiasts of all kinds with the most innovative solutions. From general welding and repair, to full fledge competition vehicle builds CMS can get you to the podium. Feel free to stop by and post up!*


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh and by the way, this is my first turbo build, never had a turbo car other than a mkiv tdi briefly, think I'm doing alright....










Pic shows, where all the vac fittings, and IAT are going...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Little side project, one down one to go, should shed some bright clean light on the Intermanicooler at night.










Installed on of two Audi R8 engine bay lights, had to slowly "graft" these in. Will be wired to a hidden bay mounted switch so I can light up my bay at night, these are found stock on Audis $100k plus R8 Supercar.









R8 engine bay lights from OEMplus.com. I love stealing from the VAG parts bin.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

The great speeding-G60: "Molestation of your shizzle" 










Cracked me up...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

on another note...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ummmm....in a mk1 the TB is higher and hits the hood. i know you made a differnt manifold and the VC is cut up. but with the throttle cable on top...you MAY have an issue with hood clearnance no?
if you do, we have the drop plate for the TB you can use and have the throttle on the side still...no hood issuses


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> ummmm....in a mk1 the TB is higher and hits the hood. i know you made a differnt manifold and the VC is cut up. but with the throttle cable on top...you MAY have an issue with hood clearnance no?
> if you do, we have the drop plate for the TB you can use and have the throttle on the side still...no hood issuses


Yep, I was thinking of that, Or I could just get a USRT water meth tapped TB Spacer, and then the Tb could be turned with the cable on the side, right now it hits vc....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

OR the drop plate for clearance of the hood..and you can tap it for meth


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> OR the drop plate for clearance of the hood..and you can tap it for meth


How bout you tap it for me, and I'll make sure one makes its way into my bay for NLS product exposure @ shows. Obviously I would pay you full price.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you tell me what thread size and where to tap it, i'll do it and i'll send it out.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Let's see this drop plate you speak of!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

stops the dented hood issue:laugh:



























buy here.
http://nothingleavesstock.com/online-store/#ecwid:category=2903030&mode=product&product=14166951


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^shameless plug


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you know it hahah

BUT it will fix his issue of fitment and cleanance and will work great for meth


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

thats actually a nifty lil piece there.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

And its done...shipping out to me today.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jettred3 said:


> And its done...shipping out to me today.


:wave:

Picture fix


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks great btw.:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## MKjiVe (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow sick work. Your turbos packaged up and is going out tomorrow! You'll have it Friday and clear your pms lol your inbox is full.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I have been keeping an eye on this thread from the beginning, although the manifold build is not quite my style or the route I would have gone, much props and respect for seeing it through and having it professionally built. It looks fantastic man, I hope its all you wanted and more!!!

Nice work Nub


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> Looks great btw.:thumbup:


Thank you everyone for the support I have been without a car fo five months cannot wait to fnish this build hit the dyno and drive the piss out of the car


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nub-chub


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Another option...

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_68_261_265&products_id=299


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Found these on my dads computer today at work.eace:eace:eace:

Made my Day: all shots are circa 2009 when I built the car initially...

Car Show to Support the Fire Dept. @ Adams Ricky Park In Enola PA!

Love the fire engine shots.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Yep, planning on building it myself, should be cake, the distribution block is nice though.
> 
> Been following this thread for awhile, great discussion on direct port water meth injection..
> 
> ...



*Scott F. Williams
One more thing, I've got the direct port nozzles ready to rock n' roll. I'll let you have them without restriction if you can tell me how you'll test/demonstrate them and *when*. Let me know about that, please.*

:wave::wave:eace:eace:

[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/47242110[/video]


http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...066115822223":"og .likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> *Scott F. Williams
> One more thing, I've got the direct port nozzles ready to rock n' roll. I'll let you have them without restriction if you can tell me how you'll test/demonstrate them and *when*. Let me know about that, please.*
> 
> :wave::wave:eace:eace:
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Atomization and small flow rate are critical for direct port injection. Here it is!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Catch Can is done!!!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just gotta plumb the hotside...


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

The mock up looks amazing!!!


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

HavokRuels said:


> The mock up looks amazing!!!
> 
> 
> Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


 Thanks definitely need an Abf setup... And shorter return line might just have this one chopped down. Suggestions...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Heat shield for the exhaust for all that melty plastic above.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Heat shield for the exhaust for all that melty plastic above.


 Absolutely...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Coming along good man!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tuna can


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> tuna can


 It works, even had it powdercoated black chrome....Forge Caps are just to pricey...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bay is coming along nicely*

















Need to figure out how to reposition the wastegate to clear the tb and plubing...








Should not be too hard, I could even source a smaller wastegate, or have the bottom of the manifold tapped for the wastegate and block off the top.


















Abandoned AWIC tank mounting... I was gonna use these isolator mounts I made out of a mk4 rear shock bumpstop, but it is unnecessary and raises the tank up too high...It needs to sit flush.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

*7 gallon water meth tank mounted, this is for development of USRT's new direct port nozzles, which I will be receiving one of the first three sets...Snow Stage 2 kit has been ordered as well..*


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> FTFY.
> 
> I didn't know anything was "coming out". You can build that set-up yourself. Not that hard. It's a single manifold with 4 nozzles. :thumbup: Where would you spray yours? On the floor of the manifold in front of the bell mouth radius?


its the nozzles that are proprietary, got a set coming to me in the mail.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> stops the dented hood issue:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could this be used to turn the throttle to the side, like 90degree at an angle, might help me clear the wastegate....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep, buying the NLS drop plate.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Making progress on the plumbing, AWIC circuit is just about done, then I gotta plumb in the water meth parts that show up today.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Looks great! You've got me motivated the start the turbo setup on my wife's cabriolet :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

leebro61 said:


> Looks great! You've got me motivated the start the turbo setup on my wife's cabriolet :laugh: :thumbup:


What are the plans, what motor?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

jettred3 said:


> What are the plans, what motor?


Probably just an aba swap with megaquirt  Something cheap and fun for her to tear around in.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

Is your hood going to clear that beast? Looks nice in the bay though.....good work


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Not a chance without cutting some supports tons of figment issues to work through


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Not a chance without cutting some supports tons of figment issues to work through


How much ground clearance have you got at the bell housing? and sump and the power steering bracket?

We dropped the mounts down slightly on a MK2 to give us about an extra inch clearance.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bazmcc said:


> How much ground clearance have you got at the bell housing? and sump and the power steering bracket?
> 
> We dropped the mounts down slightly on a MK2 to give us about an extra inch clearance.


Pics? I will measure tonight, no PS.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> Pics? I will measure tonight, no PS.


Sorry typo. It was a MK1 (with a MK2 engine). (same mounts as you have). It's been a while since I done it.

MK2 is much easier. We cut the engine and gearbox mounts down to get more clearance on a mk2 VR conversion but that's a fairly well known adjustment to get the manifold and cover under the hood.

The gearbox bracket is easy enough. You can bolt on a couple of plates into it with extra holes drilled to lower. Not advised if you have very little ground clearance already though.
Engine side mount needs cut and rewelded because of where it mounts beside the belt.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Cowl induction hood:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Cowl induction hood:thumbup:


Talked it over with Scotty, and the easiest solution is gonna be to chop out the area where it contacts, and then learn to fiberglass.

Make up a nice elegant bulge and try and blend it in.

Not messing around with the suspension geometry.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jettred3 said:


> Talked it over with Scotty, and the easiest solution is gonna be to chop out the area where it contacts, and then learn to fiberglass.
> 
> Make up a nice elegant bulge and try and blend it in.
> 
> Not messing around with the suspension geometry.


Not much to learn. Fiberglassing is very easy. 

Motor looks great in the car :thumbup:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

I just remembered a subaru hood scoop moulded to a MK4. It was actually quite tastefully done. Something like that might give you a nice bit of clearance. Another option is to buy a BMW M3 hood and use the bulge.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I think thats a legacy scoop, that exactly the one i've toyed with using in my mind.

Another option... but more work, since they are scarce.....


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

jettred3 said:


> I think thats a legacy scoop, that exactly the one i've toyed with using in my mind.
> 
> Another option... but more work, since they are scarce.....


I can almost guarantee that erebuni, or strictly foreign can source you that or similar.

Looks like an og reiger or kamei?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Schneider motorsport


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

jettred3 said:


> Schneider motorsport


Irrespective; that look is the way to go IMO. Everything else would look a bit garish, and out of place; again just my opinion :beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Irrespective; that look is the way to go IMO. Everything else would look a bit garish, and out of place; again just my opinion :beer:


Agreed... Made progress feel like an idiot dv pipe needs some chopping and repositioning but much closer to a finished project.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Fukc it. Drive it with the Hood off:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

One of the first sets of nozzles ready for testing.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Fukc it. Drive it with the Hood off:thumbup:


 Decided since the hood will not be able to close for awhile, I'm gonna run the exhaust like this just to get her running and to break in the motor.... 

Then hitup either RAI Motorsport or NLS for downpipe.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Figuring out the radiator and heat exchanger setup, may be able to run stock rad, with chopped shroud and a slim fan. 

Heat Exchanger is small for now, as i just want to get this running and fall and winter in the northeast should be cold enough for this little guy. 

Down the road having Forge building a custom radiator / AWIC heat exchanger drop in combo...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

Ingenious

And, page 1, router FTW

Keep it up, I know you will!

Brian,


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brian.G said:


> Ingenious
> 
> And, page 1, router FTW
> 
> ...


Your formula precision work is stellar as well, top notch!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Alot of little updates, mocking everything up but the wiring, then ordering some proper lines to replace all the couplings....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Things are starting to come together, too bad, it all needs to come apart to drop in the built motor...


----------



## gbisus13 (Aug 16, 2005)

So, is the entire weight of the intake manifold/AWIC supported by the runners/ intake flange? Or are you counting on the turbo to throttle pipe doing some support as well? The welds are beautiful and I'm sure very strong at the moment but aluminum does fatigue out with vibration. Especially with the added weight of the AWIC, it seems like there needs to be some more support for that part of it.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

gbisus13 said:


> So, is the entire weight of the intake manifold/AWIC supported by the runners/ intake flange? Mostly. valve cover might brace it a bit,>>>> * Or are you counting on the turbo to throttle pipe doing some support as well? *


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

testing new sig.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Silicone a 1/2 an inch from the turbo hot side = bad idea.. heat sheild might not be enough.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I can address that issue, won't be hard.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Coming along nicely.

Is your motor solid mounted? If not are you worried abou the motor rocking to much and hitting the fan shroud?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> Coming along nicely.
> 
> Is your motor solid mounted? If not are you worried abou the motor rocking to much and hitting the fan shroud?


I do worry a bit, do you think this would help? 










http://store.blackforestindustries.com/mk1frmomobrs.html


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Im not sure. I would have to see how its all together. sorry


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Soooo hoodless or cowl induction?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Soooo hoodless or cowl induction?


Neither osvw hood hinges to raise the rear of hood enough to close


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

jettred3 said:


> Neither osvw hood hinges to raise the rear of hood enough to close


Ahh! A little throwback stylized eh?  Best idea so far IMO :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Back half on the Sleepers Version 2 looks alot like mine......still cool though...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

updates.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

jettred3 said:


> I agree with you completely, this will get me through the winter, and then I will upgrade the size of the heat exchager, I'm hoping to have Forge build me a RAD / AWIC cooler drop in combo unit, built to my specs to clear the intermanicoolers plenum....
> 
> May add a small fan to pull air, through that heat exchanger to help. Wont be able to drive it till 12/10/12 as i am waiting to get my liscense back, ambient air temps, and water meth should cool down the water a good bit.






Second core 13 x 7 x 2 coming to slot in infront of the rad, no fan for core 2 though.


----------



## jchn_smith (Apr 22, 2009)

dont suppose you can tell me were you got the awic core from been try to find one thin enough to got on top of a 24v but having no luck


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jchn_smith said:


> dont suppose you can tell me were you got the awic core from been try to find one thin enough to got on top of a 24v but having no luck


 I dont know where he got his, but check out Bell Intercoolers, they have lots of cores.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> I dont know where he got his, but check out Bell Intercoolers, they have lots of cores.


 Mine was Bell, ask for Gerard.


----------



## jchn_smith (Apr 22, 2009)

perfect thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok.. So the million dollar question.

How are you fitting that thing under the hood? 

Cowel induction Stylez?

Beetle air cooled Stylez?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Really cool build! 

How will you drain the oil in the cooler during oil changes with it in/outlets facing upwards? Are you using an open plate or thermostatic?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Really cool build!
> 
> How will you drain the oil in the cooler during oil changes with it in/outlets facing upwards? Are you using an open plate or thermostatic?


C'mon bro, he said they were both for heat exchangers for the air/water Intercooler and not for oil.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

reading>me this time. :facepalm:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Rod Ratio said:


> Ok.. So the million dollar question.
> 
> How are you fitting that thing under the hood?
> 
> ...


OSVW Stand off hinges, will raise the rear of the hood about an inch and give me the clearance I need to fully latch the hood...










http://www.siteskins.net/oldskoolvulcanwerks/2.2.html#SO15


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

ens said:


> i love the look of the manifold with the 2 bubbles :thumbup: awsome


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

TT 276 .114 Widelobe Cam, IE Valve Stem Seals, Autotech HD Springs, AEG Lifters, and Supertech 7mm Titanium Valve Spring Retainers....Should Rev nicely...
Anyone got an extra cam gear bolt lying around, I lost one..:banghead:eace:




































































































I hope to be finished by the end of the month...PTE 5757E and direct port water meth goodness...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

jettred3; said:


>


Outside of the amazing work, I see one major design flaw. It is the way the rail mounts to the intake. Currently, it will act like a hing in that the more fuel pressure/relative boost, the increase will essentially increase the gap between the injectors and the rail/ manifold. Those 2 bolts will not hold the rail from "swinging" and this can cause leaks at the seals.

If there were a down strap from the middle front of the rail, down to the mani OR 2 bolts on each end, this would prevent this. I have dealt with poor rail designs and have experienced failures, so my intent is only an experienced opinion. If there is something that I am not seeing than I apologize.

Other than that, looking good :beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Son of a b!! I was gonna tell you that exact same thing few weeks ago and I totally forgot!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Outside of the amazing work, I see one major design flaw. It is the way the rail mounts to the intake. Currently, it will act like a hing in that the more fuel pressure/relative boost, the increase will essentially increase the gap between the injectors and the rail/ manifold. Those 2 bolts will not hold the rail from "swinging" and this can cause leaks at the seals.
> 
> If there were a down strap from the middle front of the rail, down to the mani OR 2 bolts on each end, this would prevent this. I have dealt with poor rail designs and have experienced failures, so my intent is only an experienced opinion. If there is something that I am not seeing than I apologize.
> 
> Other than that, looking good :beer:


Rough sketch of how you would fix this?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Your easiest solution is probably drill another hole and put a pin or another bolt through. It will keep it from being able to rotate/pivot. Do one on each side


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yea, and additional small diam allen bolt or pin at each end should do the trick as an easy solution. Just drill close diameter holes if using bolts and do so when you have the rail pushed down to remove all space between the injectors.

Something like this PaintCad


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Perfect thats exactly what kevin @ extrudabody told me to do as well.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Yea, and additional small diam allen bolt or pin at each end should do the trick as an easy solution. Just drill close diameter holes if using bolts and do so when you have the rail pushed down to remove all space between the injectors.
> 
> Something like this PaintCad


The only problem with that is there is not much material in that location, the fuel rail taps are rounded.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

2-3 Weeks until this fires up for the first time.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

drain line MAY hit your axle like that


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> drain line MAY hit your axle like that


Its just hanging there in the pic. It has an swivels on it it will clear just fine.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:laugh: 

That's when I got into vdubs, so it makes me laugh even more.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Those are the new custom made AWIC hardline fittings Chris made for me and Justin is welding to some 1 inch alloy lines... 7/8 ID/ AN 10 female ends...


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

You sure thats 7/8 ID?? 10an should be 5/8 OD right?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

mldouthi said:


> You sure thats 7/8 ID?? 10an should be 5/8 OD right?


Yeah, it gets a little restricted at the fittings, they press into the pipes 7/8 ID, and reduce it to AN10 or roughly 5/8...









http://www.orangealuminum.com/round-tubes/round-tubes-386.html 

Aluminum 1" OD x 7/8" ID Structural Round Hollow Tube

1" OD x 7/8" ID x 1/16" Wall (1.000" x .870" x .065")

8 Foot Cut Length

Mill Finish, Per American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM)

6063 Ultra-Corrosive Resistant Architectural Grade Alloy, T5 Temper


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

jettred3 said:


> Yeah, it gets a little restricted at the fittings, they press into the pipes 7/8 ID, and reduce it to AN10 or roughly 5/8...


Ahh I see. I was just making sure I wasnt going crazy. I see now, I just read it wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

jettred3 said:


>


That's my manifold and downpipe on the table in the second picture:thumbup:

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> That's my manifold and downpipe on the table in the second picture:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


Yup, and your manifold was built on "MY HEAD" that I sent to Justin to build the INTERMANICOOLER... now the Nubworks shop ABA head....


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

jettred3 said:


> Yup, and your manifold was built on "MY HEAD" that I sent to Justin to build the INTERMANICOOLER... now the Nubworks shop ABA head....


This is very true hahaha :thumbup::thumbup: I appreciate it

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Should be firing up the motor for the first time since the rebuild, this weekend at the latest.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Car is now done, and at Kevin Black's shop for a no start condition and to button up a few loose ends.

Should be running by years end.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Definitely a lot going on in there. Hope it all works out.:wave:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Definitely a lot going on in there. Hope it all works out.:wave:


Thanks Paul, once again thank you for the hard work on my vr6 swap in the storage unit....


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks to Kevin Black, the car is now running, I repeat she runs and idles.

Video to come soon.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Video as promised.


----------



## 2020VT (Mar 18, 2008)

wow I think that I just vomited in my mouth.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Can't see the vid


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

d-bot said:


> Can't see the vid


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYjtuZnvjoA


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

2020VT said:


> wow I think that I just vomited in my mouth.


Thanks for the negativity.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

That's great. Good work.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

After troubleshooting running problems associated with the C2 Software, I have decided to run Lugtronic! As soon as Kevin Black gets more ECU's from VEMS The car will be done and driveable at last.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I should be picking up the car running on Lugtronic this weekend!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

jettred3 said:


> I should be picking up the car running on Lugtronic this weekend!


so how do you like the lugtronic?


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

carsluTT said:


> so how do you like the lugtronic?


I love the lugtronic the car runs even when I had a giant boost leak. The only problem I have is it breaks up a bit at higher toms.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

The car is running well, but is breaking up in the higher rpms.

I'm thinking I need to change my plug gaps? Any suggestions?

Right now it is around .25 to .28.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

bump.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

jettred3 said:


> bump.


Post updates.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope to make the car street legal by spring.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Loved Lugtronic, but have put the car back to NA, and getting ready to sell it. Saving all the custom Nubworks parts for a future mk1 hardtop build. Looking to buy a house currently.


----------

